

Moto X Style and Moto X Play: Full specs and pricing information - sergiotapia
http://bgr.com/2015/07/28/moto-x-style-moto-x-play-specs-pricing/

======
sergiotapia
"When it comes to pricing information, Motorola says the Moto X Style will
cost $399 off contract, while the Moto X Play will cost $299 off contract."

